# Fading puppy



## moboyd

fading puppy

I recently saw something regarding fading puppy syndrome, and thought it would be worth while putting on here for future reference. its an article from someones site, I have heard of this happening in a few litters and feel the treatment is worth considering if anyone happens to find themselves with a litter with this problem.


When Cath Keeley died so tragically and suddenly, her bitch Tip was in whelp. Frank didnt feel confident to whelp the puppies, so Tip came to us a week before she was due to deliver. Early on the 1st March 2004, without much warning, she began to have very strong contractions and a short time later she discharged amniotic fluid heavily stained with meconium. There was no puppy in the birth canal and something was obviously going badly wrong. The vet was here in 5 minutes and eight puppies were delivered by emergency Caesarean Section within the hour. The problem became clear during the surgery - Tip had a very large male puppy in one horn of her uterus, and seven bitch pups in the other.

Unfortunately Tip had not been maternal with her previous litter and the section didnt help matters. From the start she totally rejected the puppies, and was aggressive to them. We hoped that she might settle when she had fully recovered from the anaesthetic and in any case were determined that the pups would get some colostrum, so we tried restraining her while the pups fed. It became obvious however, that she was quite determined to kill the puppies, and was not about to change her mind on the matter. So Tip was sent home to Warrington where she recovered from her surgery without incident.

Restraining a large deerhound bitch with violent infanticidal desires is no easy matter and I honestly dont know how much colostrum the pups got from Tip in the 48 hours we kept her here. They were supplemented with bottle feeds from the moment they came home and were also given commercial colostrum on the first day. 

Once we had given up on Tip, the pups were fed 2 hourly on Esbilac. Constipation was a problem and they were given Liquid Paraffin for this. The smallest pup, Hooker (because she was tiny but tough) gained very little weight and died on Day 4. The others pups on weight steadily but I was not completely happy with their progress. When compared to my own litter born the previous October and raised by their dam, the weight gain of the pups was slower. Also the sites where the dew claws were removed never healed properly, forming little sloughy pits.

On Day 9 the pups began to fade. All of them lost weight, they were less keen to suck, and Gremlin the second smallest bitch pup was limp and not willing to feed at all. I took Gremlin up to my vet, John Reed, and suggested that we try a method that I had heard about via the internet.

This method of treating FPS pups came from Anne-Marie Brannon. Anne-Marie knew about plasma transfusions commonly done in foals when the foal is fading due to lack of maternal antibodies, and had persuaded her vet to try it with her fading litter of DDBs. Basically blood is taken from a healthy adult, preferably recently vaccinated, and ideally the dam of the pups. The blood is then spun down and clotted to produce serum. This serum is then injected into the fading puppies, thus hopefully giving them the healthy antibodies they need. Anne-Marie and her vets attributed the survival of her pups to the transfusion and the vets had subsequently used the method on other fading litters with success.

John was willing to try the transfusions and rang Anne-Maries vets at Swanbridge for technical details. Tip was obviously not available, so I rushed home to get Teelin as donor. Teelin had reared a healthy litter born the previous October and had just been vaccinated. When I got back to the surgery with her John took 200 ml of blood from her jugular vein using cattle vacuum tubes. He had found out that the lab could not spin down the blood immediately so he raced off to do it himself. I went home to leave Teelin off and get the puppies but sadly while Id been at the surgery Gremlin had died. By the time I got back with the pups John had the serum ready, and he injected all of them. 200mls of blood does not produce much serum, but each puppy got about 1ml. John was able to get a vein on all of the pups, but according to the Swanbridge vets it can be given trans-peritoneally if no vein can be found. We discussed starting the pups on antibiotic prophylaxis, but as Anne-Marie had described a very fast response we decided to hold off for a few hours.

Had we not seen the results of this treatment ourselves, we would simply not believe it. Within hours a litter that was sluggish, a bit limp and unwilling to feed had been transformed into a mass of lively, pink, warm, wriggling pups who were feeding voraciously from the bottle. When John called out that evening to see how things were going the improvement was so radical, and the pups so clearly normal that again we decided to hold off with the antibiotics until the next morning. By then it was obvious that antibiotics would not be required. The pups had all gained weight, were obviously well and the little sloughy pits where their dew claws had been removed had completely healed overnight 

From then on the pups never looked back. Their weight gain continued, and this time it was at the same rate as the healthy litter reared by Teelin. The weights also quickly evened out with the smaller pups catching up with the bigger ones. They were weaned at 2½ weeks and took to solids avidly. Because they effectively had no dam, Teelin and my maternal little sheltie Marble were given access to them from the time their eyes were opened and they adopted the pups happily. When they went to their new homes I told the new owners to tell their vets and insurers about the transfusions, and all of the various insurers were happy to accept the pups without exceptions on their policies. 

All of the puppies have developed well physically and mentally and all are big deerhounds. One pup, Big Bird, developed intermittent lameness when she was 9 months old but despite extensive investigations by a specialist orthopaedic vet this cured itself with no definitive diagnosis except a strain being made. She is a big girl now and was the biggest pup. Another has chronically itchy feet and allergy testing has shown her to be (in the words of her owner) to be allergic to life This pups vets wonder if the allergies may be related to early compromise of her immune system. Apart from this all of the pups have been entirely healthy. The quietest pup, Punk, always goes to sleep sucking the corner of a favourite blanket, and I cant help wondering if this comfort behaviour has something to do with her being hand reared.

This method of treating FPS has now been used in seven litters that I know of, all with the same remarkable, fast results. Unfortunately it has not to the best of my knowledge been written up for the veterinary journals and until it is it will not be routinely used although it is normal practice for fading foals. There is little to lose with fading pups and, apart from a small theoretical risk of acute anaphylaxis, the only possible future consequence I can think of is if a transfused pup later needed a blood transfusion. Should anyone want more information they are most welcome to contact me, and I will happily put their vets in contact with mine.

With thanks to Anne-Marie Brannon of RedRoar Dogue De Bordeaux and Castlestaff Staffordshire Bull Terriers who was at the end of the phone, her Swanbridge vets and John Reed MRCVS who spent an entire afternoon on something he had never heard of before.


Mo


----------



## moboyd

Bumping this as it is quite important, and worth knowing

Mo


----------



## noushka05

wow that is so interesting thanks Moboyd! i think this should be stickyed aswell


----------



## shihtzumum

Me too, very interesting and informative read 

Thanks


----------



## moboyd

bumping again


----------



## canuckjill

Very interesting hope its made a sticky...Jill


----------



## moboyd

I contacted Mark? the mod/admin asking could it be made a sticky that was yesterday, not heard anything back from him either way, maybe another mod can do it?

Mo


----------



## master groomer

missposted.....................


----------



## Jayzee

Great thread, i actually researched this a couple of weeks ago on the net when Leo was fading although at that point i sort of felt that he might make it, now and after he passed when i look at how his weight went down daily i should have seen that he was fading but i sooooo badly wanted to believe it wasnt FPS and that he would turn a corner. I now know if this occurred again in the future i would definitely source a recently vaccinated dog and try this process anything is worth a try. Thanks for adding it as it will be useful for others to know that this can be done xxxx


----------



## moboyd

Jayzee said:


> Great thread, i actually researched this a couple of weeks ago on the net when Leo was fading although at that point i sort of felt that he might make it, now and after he passed when i look at how his weight went down daily i should have seen that he was fading but i sooooo badly wanted to believe it wasnt FPS and that he would turn a corner. I now know if this occurred again in the future i would definitely source a recently vaccinated dog and try this process anything is worth a try. Thanks for adding it as it will be useful for others to know that this can be done xxxx


sorry about your pup, I can understand the wanting badly that the pup would pull through, when we had our last litter, my bitch was having problems leaking before she was due, I had to bed rest her and was advised that we had probaly lost the litter, eventually I had to have an emergecy C section done 1 pup was dead at birth 2 died straight after birth, all the placentas had started to detach, we had 4 surviving pups, I had blood drawn from my male dog Bailey just in case it was needed, although the pups were prem and we didnt expect them to survive, Willow as soon as she came round from GA started to feed them and after that they thrived. the blood wasnt needed but I had it anyway ready to be spun down.

Mo


----------



## Jayzee

moboyd said:


> sorry about your pup, I can understand the wanting badly that the pup would pull through, when we had our last litter, my bitch was having problems leaking before she was due, I had to bed rest her and was advised that we had probaly lost the litter, eventually I had to have an emergecy C section done 1 pup was dead at birth 2 died straight after birth, all the placentas had started to detach, we had 4 surviving pups, I had blood drawn from my male dog Bailey just in case it was needed, although the pups were prem and we didnt expect them to survive, Willow as soon as she came round from GA started to feed them and after that they thrived. the blood wasnt needed but I had it anyway ready to be spun down.
> 
> Mo


U have been well prepared before so obviously this info wasnt new to you. Ill be alot better prepped next time after my experience with Leo, first litter, first loss, think i was a bit naive to thinking that maybe, just maybe he might turn it around but unfortunately it wasnt to be. This site was a great support to me at the time and everyone was routing for Leo to make it and it was literally around that time or just shortly after he passed that i noticed your thread. When i researched FPS i recall it saying that the donor dog has to have had recent injections, how recent do you reckon that needs to be? xxxx


----------



## moboyd

dont know for definate what the time span is for getting the blood I did it the day before she delivered the pups, but if you have a dog on standby, then it dosnt take long to spin it down, the only thing I would say is make sure the vets have the equipment, I am sure most do, but judt in case, also I beleive the vest in the original post, are prepared to advice other vets on the proceedure, so your vet can phone them.

Mo


----------



## Jayzee

moboyd said:


> dont know for definate what the time span is for getting the blood I did it the day before she delivered the pups, but if you have a dog on standby, then it dosnt take long to spin it down, the only thing I would say is make sure the vets have the equipment, I am sure most do, but judt in case, also I beleive the vest in the original post, are prepared to advice other vets on the proceedure, so your vet can phone them.
> 
> Mo


Thanks for all the info, i dont intend to have anymore puppies till at least next summer maybe after but its good to know for when the time comes. xxxx


----------



## cockerspaniellisa

My bitch has had a litter of 10 but we have sadly lost two. My vets are of the oppinion that there was something wrong that prevented two of the pups from growing at the rate they should,
I ended up having a puppy put to sleep at four in the morning under the vets reccomendation, it was in distress hypoglycemic and the vet said it was the kindest thing to do.
They are 7 days old now and topping the pups up with whelpie is fairly difficult as they are reluctant to feed from the bottle, the mother is doing such a good job on her own they may have had their fill? The vet thinks I should intervene but if they are well fed and the pups are reluctant to feed am I just causing the bitch extra stress? I am giving her extra calcium and vitamin D. I have purchased a booster syrum for the pups just in case for later. I'm in a dilemma should I leave well alone if the pups aren't crying and make sure mum gets enough to eat and drink? when they are bigger and more demanding i will certainly try bottle feeding again as 8 large pups will certainly cause to much strain on the bitch. I've hand reared many pets before successfully but i don't want to jump in unnecessarily. I tried bottle feeding the one that had to be put to sleep every two hours and my bitch becomes distracted by this wanting affection from me, if i took the pup away from her sight she would become distressed by this, I don't want to cause more harm than good.
I have many breeder friends that are very supportive and I ring the vets constantly but i value everyones oppinion. I guess I want to know if she will be able to rear her 8 remaining puppies without my interferance? has anyone got any experiance with large litters?
I sleep downstairs with her so if a puppy is crying i will get a bottle made up straight away no messing but right now they are snug, warm and contented.
ps i own mum and dad, both dogs checked by vet and bitch is fed on vet reccommended puppy food throughout the day, plus she is als having whelpy to keep up her liquid intake.


----------



## moboyd

My bitch had 6 pups she dealt with them herself I had no need to interfer with the feeding, so long as the mum is producing milk, the pups are feeding and growing(I weighed ours every day and kept a record) I see no need in getting involved, if you feel the pups are not thriving then of course get involved, the more the pups feed off the mum, usually the more the milk will let down, as far as I am aware, taking pups off the mum can actually assist in reducing the milk provided by the mum.

Mo


----------



## cockerspaniellisa

Thanks for you message.
I totally agree with not taking the puppies away but that was not really the issue, it was whether to top them up with whelpie, remembering my bitch had 10 puppies with is four more than 6 and her bottom 2 teats don't produce any milk. even just topping up with whelpie at such a young age has it difficulties as some teats the milk runs too fast on some its too difficult for them to get any milk then they are sucking air and will become collic.
The vet advised me to top up with whelpie as a litter of 10 put too much pressure on the bitch, however I agree with spaniel mads advice to rotate the pups and this is working well, the little two get a head start. 
xx


----------



## deborahb

[HI Mo,
my name is Deb and Ive just read your post about the fading pups and wow ive never heard of anything like this before,I breed pugs and for anyone who knows about pugs,to whelp and raise a litter of these little darlings is never a straightforward matter so its always good to gen up on what other people are doing,I had a litter of fading pups about 2 years ago its a horrible thing to go through and you feel useless because nothing seems to work so its nice to know that vets are progressing with new treatments and people like you mo care enough to bring it to our attention so thank you.

QUOTE=moboyd;1019263]fading puppy

I recently saw something regarding fading puppy syndrome, and thought it would be worth while putting on here for future reference. its an article from someones site, I have heard of this happening in a few litters and feel the treatment is worth considering if anyone happens to find themselves with a litter with this problem.

When Cath Keeley died so tragically and suddenly, her bitch Tip was in whelp. Frank didnt feel confident to whelp the puppies, so Tip came to us a week before she was due to deliver. Early on the 1st March 2004, without much warning, she began to have very strong contractions and a short time later she discharged amniotic fluid heavily stained with meconium. There was no puppy in the birth canal and something was obviously going badly wrong. The vet was here in 5 minutes and eight puppies were delivered by emergency Caesarean Section within the hour. The problem became clear during the surgery - Tip had a very large male puppy in one horn of her uterus, and seven bitch pups in the other.

Unfortunately Tip had not been maternal with her previous litter and the section didnt help matters. From the start she totally rejected the puppies, and was aggressive to them. We hoped that she might settle when she had fully recovered from the anaesthetic and in any case were determined that the pups would get some colostrum, so we tried restraining her while the pups fed. It became obvious however, that she was quite determined to kill the puppies, and was not about to change her mind on the matter. So Tip was sent home to Warrington where she recovered from her surgery without incident.

Restraining a large deerhound bitch with violent infanticidal desires is no easy matter and I honestly dont know how much colostrum the pups got from Tip in the 48 hours we kept her here. They were supplemented with bottle feeds from the moment they came home and were also given commercial colostrum on the first day.

Once we had given up on Tip, the pups were fed 2 hourly on Esbilac. Constipation was a problem and they were given Liquid Paraffin for this. The smallest pup, Hooker (because she was tiny but tough) gained very little weight and died on Day 4. The others pups on weight steadily but I was not completely happy with their progress. When compared to my own litter born the previous October and raised by their dam, the weight gain of the pups was slower. Also the sites where the dew claws were removed never healed properly, forming little sloughy pits.

On Day 9 the pups began to fade. All of them lost weight, they were less keen to suck, and Gremlin the second smallest bitch pup was limp and not willing to feed at all. I took Gremlin up to my vet, John Reed, and suggested that we try a method that I had heard about via the internet.

This method of treating FPS pups came from Anne-Marie Brannon. Anne-Marie knew about plasma transfusions commonly done in foals when the foal is fading due to lack of maternal antibodies, and had persuaded her vet to try it with her fading litter of DDBs. Basically blood is taken from a healthy adult, preferably recently vaccinated, and ideally the dam of the pups. The blood is then spun down and clotted to produce serum. This serum is then injected into the fading puppies, thus hopefully giving them the healthy antibodies they need. Anne-Marie and her vets attributed the survival of her pups to the transfusion and the vets had subsequently used the method on other fading litters with success.

John was willing to try the transfusions and rang Anne-Maries vets at Swanbridge for technical details. Tip was obviously not available, so I rushed home to get Teelin as donor. Teelin had reared a healthy litter born the previous October and had just been vaccinated. When I got back to the surgery with her John took 200 ml of blood from her jugular vein using cattle vacuum tubes. He had found out that the lab could not spin down the blood immediately so he raced off to do it himself. I went home to leave Teelin off and get the puppies but sadly while Id been at the surgery Gremlin had died. By the time I got back with the pups John had the serum ready, and he injected all of them. 200mls of blood does not produce much serum, but each puppy got about 1ml. John was able to get a vein on all of the pups, but according to the Swanbridge vets it can be given trans-peritoneally if no vein can be found. We discussed starting the pups on antibiotic prophylaxis, but as Anne-Marie had described a very fast response we decided to hold off for a few hours.

Had we not seen the results of this treatment ourselves, we would simply not believe it. Within hours a litter that was sluggish, a bit limp and unwilling to feed had been transformed into a mass of lively, pink, warm, wriggling pups who were feeding voraciously from the bottle. When John called out that evening to see how things were going the improvement was so radical, and the pups so clearly normal that again we decided to hold off with the antibiotics until the next morning. By then it was obvious that antibiotics would not be required. The pups had all gained weight, were obviously well and the little sloughy pits where their dew claws had been removed had completely healed overnight

From then on the pups never looked back. Their weight gain continued, and this time it was at the same rate as the healthy litter reared by Teelin. The weights also quickly evened out with the smaller pups catching up with the bigger ones. They were weaned at 2½ weeks and took to solids avidly. Because they effectively had no dam, Teelin and my maternal little sheltie Marble were given access to them from the time their eyes were opened and they adopted the pups happily. When they went to their new homes I told the new owners to tell their vets and insurers about the transfusions, and all of the various insurers were happy to accept the pups without exceptions on their policies.

All of the puppies have developed well physically and mentally and all are big deerhounds. One pup, Big Bird, developed intermittent lameness when she was 9 months old but despite extensive investigations by a specialist orthopaedic vet this cured itself with no definitive diagnosis except a strain being made. She is a big girl now and was the biggest pup. Another has chronically itchy feet and allergy testing has shown her to be (in the words of her owner) to be allergic to life This pups vets wonder if the allergies may be related to early compromise of her immune system. Apart from this all of the pups have been entirely healthy. The quietest pup, Punk, always goes to sleep sucking the corner of a favourite blanket, and I cant help wondering if this comfort behaviour has something to do with her being hand reared.

This method of treating FPS has now been used in seven litters that I know of, all with the same remarkable, fast results. Unfortunately it has not to the best of my knowledge been written up for the veterinary journals and until it is it will not be routinely used although it is normal practice for fading foals. There is little to lose with fading pups and, apart from a small theoretical risk of acute anaphylaxis, the only possible future consequence I can think of is if a transfused pup later needed a blood transfusion. Should anyone want more information they are most welcome to contact me, and I will happily put their vets in contact with mine.

With thanks to Anne-Marie Brannon of RedRoar Dogue De Bordeaux and Castlestaff Staffordshire Bull Terriers who was at the end of the phone, her Swanbridge vets and John Reed MRCVS who spent an entire afternoon on something he had never heard of before.

Mo[/QUOTE]


----------



## deborahb

Hi my name is Deb,
Have you tried Lactol gold instead of whelpie,Ive never had any success in getting new puppies to take it and find lactol much better and ive done a lot of hand rearing in my time as many pugs are not great mothers,I find the bitches like it as well, it keeps their energy levels up,especially if they get picky about food



cockerspaniellisa said:


> My bitch has had a litter of 10 but we have sadly lost two. My vets are of the oppinion that there was something wrong that prevented two of the pups from growing at the rate they should,
> I ended up having a puppy put to sleep at four in the morning under the vets reccomendation, it was in distress hypoglycemic and the vet said it was the kindest thing to do.
> They are 7 days old now and topping the pups up with whelpie is fairly difficult as they are reluctant to feed from the bottle, the mother is doing such a good job on her own they may have had their fill? The vet thinks I should intervene but if they are well fed and the pups are reluctant to feed am I just causing the bitch extra stress? I am giving her extra calcium and vitamin D. I have purchased a booster syrum for the pups just in case for later. I'm in a dilemma should I leave well alone if the pups aren't crying and make sure mum gets enough to eat and drink? when they are bigger and more demanding i will certainly try bottle feeding again as 8 large pups will certainly cause to much strain on the bitch. I've hand reared many pets before successfully but i don't want to jump in unnecessarily. I tried bottle feeding the one that had to be put to sleep every two hours and my bitch becomes distracted by this wanting affection from me, if i took the pup away from her sight she would become distressed by this, I don't want to cause more harm than good.
> I have many breeder friends that are very supportive and I ring the vets constantly but i value everyones oppinion. I guess I want to know if she will be able to rear her 8 remaining puppies without my interferance? has anyone got any experiance with large litters?
> I sleep downstairs with her so if a puppy is crying i will get a bottle made up straight away no messing but right now they are snug, warm and contented.
> ps i own mum and dad, both dogs checked by vet and bitch is fed on vet reccommended puppy food throughout the day, plus she is als having whelpy to keep up her liquid intake.


----------



## Indie

I have just read that to my husband that was a very interesting post x


----------



## moboyd

think this post is in the wrong section?

Mo


----------



## kdifran92

My Yorkie just whelped a litter and I had a couple puppies with (fading puppy syndrome) and my vet advised to try this method. I declined but I'm wondering if that would have worked? There was some type of Sepsis that they devloped and I didn't have any antibiotics on hand and the vet made me take the pups to the office to get it. The result of that was exposing them to hypathermia twice from coming to and from my vehicle. I was very frusterated and now have a new vet that won't put me in that type of perdicament know. But next time, I will definetly have antibiotics just in case!


----------



## moboyd

Hypothermia? didnt you put them in a box with warm hot water bottle or anything to take them? did the pups survive? its a shame that you declined this treatment as not many vets know about it so in fact your vet was probably pretty up to date with possible treatments

Mo


----------



## cockerspaniellisa

Also get puppy stim from petmedsuk. Its fantastic stuff if you have a weakling puppy and great to have on hand. 
It has a syring device on it but whatever you do do not syring direct into the puppys mouth, the device is difficult to use as its stiff and you could end up drowning the puppy. syringe using a normal plastic syringe.


----------



## fleurtess

I can sympathise with anyone who has lost pups through FPS. I now keep a bottle of Nutri-drops on hand. This saved a pup that has just started fading and she pulled back very quickly and in the end was a happy very active little girl. I did actually want to keep her but a lady who has just lost a Poodle was desperate to have a pup, so I let her go on the proviso that they kept in touch as to her progress. She is a healthy happy 1 year old with no health problems at all. I have also used Nutri-drops before when I had a puppy that was caesarian born and the vet at that time did not clean out the womb properly. The mother was unable to feed her baby until a Veterinary hospital had sorted her out this took about a week. The Nutri-drops kept that pup going. She was also fed goats milk until mother was well enough to take over.


----------



## newflove

hi what is nutri drops? i would love a dedicated vet like that


----------



## cockerspaniellisa

you can get nutir drops off Petmeds.co.uk: Selling Pet Medication, Royal Canin, Hills Prescription Diet, Frontline Spot On, Feliway, Seraquin, Drontal, Cosequin, James Wellbeloved and more....
Also try petstim this kept two of my puppies alive after the vet simply said theres nothing we can do, some puppies just die. Double check all vets info with people on here because some good advice on here saved my puppies lives when the vet had just told me to expect some of my pups to die. I may switch to goats milk for the tiniest new borns if needed as may be easier to stop colic, however I rotated the pups as per advice on here and that worked well.

Liquid calcium is great for the bitch as its done on weight, this way you know your bitch gets exactly the right amount. xx

Also dogs losing a bit of condition benefit from a bit of raw lamb or beef liver, brings up their iron levels, however eating the placentas will do that too.


----------



## fleurtess

I agree with liquid calcium, I have always given it to my bitches after whelping, however, my brood bitch that I have now gave me the shock of my life when she collapsed during her whelp and I rushed her to my vet. She was given two enormous injections under the skin of calcium and whelped with no problems after that. My vet advised me that I should give her liquid calcium 10 days before whelping and for 5 days after whelping. 

Thanks for the tip on petstim xx


----------



## cockerspaniellisa

with the pet stim don't use the syringe supplied to give it to the pups, its really stiff and too easy to squirt too much into the puppy and drown it. apply with your own tiny syringe. Its a paste so cannot be injested too quickly when given correctly so will not drown the pup or cause phemonia.

I also give my bitches liquid calcium during the gestation. The growing puppies draw calcium from the mum as their own bones are forming. My vet told me that the bitches dont need calcium, they do! don't know where he studied (rogers and brock)?? as my simple Alevel taught me that. 

All the best, these guys are great on here.


----------



## moboyd

Actually a bitch needs calcium AFTER pups are born NOT before during gestation unless you want to bring on enclampsia,

Canine eclampsia

Introduction 
Hypocalcemia (Milk Fever, Eclampsia, puerpural tetany) is a startling and dangerous condition brought on by extremely low levels of calcium in the blood stream. The presence of a vet is very urgent if you want to save the animal's life.

Causes
The exact cause is unknown, but the condition is related to an imbalance between calcium uptake from the digestive tract and calcium outflow in milk, urine, and feces. It is most often seen in bitches with small litter and excessive milk production. The bodies of some lactating dogs and cats simply cannot keep up with the increased demands for calcium. Highest incidence is with the first litter. Animals with milk fever lack the ability to quickly move calcium into their milk without depleting their own blood levels of this mineral. *Possibly eclampsia is worsened by use of calcium supplements during pregnancy. *
Signs 
Signs of hypocalcemia include neuromuscular excitability and grand mal convulsions. It causes seizures, staggering, convulsions, muscle tremors, restlessness, high body temperature and excessive panting; it can be fatal if not treated promptly with injections of calcium. Your veterinarian will also prescribe oral supplementation with calcium and will recommend an appropriate diet of high quality adult dog food to prevent recurrence. The puppies should not be allowed to nurse the mother for 24 hours after emergency care; they should be hand fed a puppy or kitten milk replacement forumula until they can resume nursing. 
Eventually, the dog may be unable to walk and her legs may become stiff or rigid. The dog may have a fever, with body temperature even over 105º F. The respiration rate (number of breaths per minute) will increase. At this point, death can occur if no treatment is given.

Treatment 
Dogs with eclampsia usually require immediate emergency care. Treatment usually includes: 
 Intravenous calcium (calcium gluconate) given very slowly 
 An intravenous or oral dextrose solution to increase blood sugar 
 Anti-seizure drugs (e.g. Valium®) if seizures are unresponsive to calcium and dextrose 
 Cooling of patients with severely elevated body temperatures 
 Removal and hand raising of all puppies 
 Oral calcium supplementation when the patient is stable 
 Oral vitamin D supplementation to increase the absorption of calcium in the intestines

Prevention 
The best way to prevent eclampsia is to avoid calcium supplementation during pregnancy and to feed the pregnant bitch a well-balanced, good quality food. Supplementation of the bitch with calcium may be helpful once the puppies are delivered and are beginning to nurse. Supplemental feeding of the puppies may also be beneficial, especially for large litters. 
Once a dog has had milk fever, there is an excellent chance that she will also have it with future litters if preventive steps are not taken. Be sure to work closely with your veterinarian if your dog has had eclampsia in the past and is pregnant again.

In conclusion, it is of great importance for owners of pregnant or nursing dogs to be able to recognize the signs of eclampsia. If you feel your female dog is showing these signs, remove the pups to prevent further nursing and seek veterinary assistance at once.

Mo


----------



## fleurtess

Thanks Mo, that was very informative but late for one of my bitches that did suffer dreadfully during her pregnancy and later developed Cushings disease. The brood bitch I have now has to have calcium pre-whelp (in the last week to 10 days) because she suffers from eclampsia when she goes into whelp. You say don't give the bitch calcium suppliment during her pregnancy, I can see the logic in that. My problem is the dog I use throws large puppies and this takes it out on my bitch. I have just ordered some collcallD which is what she usually gets pre-whelp and it does help her to whelp, without it she has to be rushed to the vets for injections under the skin of calcium. Now my question to Mo, is giving her calcium with vitamin D pre-whelp going to harm her? This has been done for the last whelp and all went well considering she whelped 2 days late.

Now for another question (sorry) the last litter were late and all the placentas were green, it looked nasty but the vet was not worried and said that it was because she was late. Is there a danger when the placentas are green? This was the first time I had seen green placenta. All except one pup really did well and even that one little one pulled round after being given Nutri-drops twice.

Laura


----------



## moboyd

They do say that a bitch that has had eclampsia is likely to suffer again, so in your case working with your vet ad taking their advices would be the way to go, just found this below that actually explains what the calcium during welp does and why it causes the eclampsia.

_Over-supplementation of calcium during pregnancy may increase the risk of eclampsia. There is a complex way the body maintains the proper amount of calcium in the blood. The body is constantly adding calcium to bones and then removing it, as needed. This is regulated by a hormone produced by the parathyroid gland, called parathyroid hormone. If a dog receives increased amounts of calcium during pregnancy, her body's production of parathyroid hormone greatly decreases. When the dog suddenly needs large amounts of calcium for milk production, the system is not ready to start removing it from the bone. This is because it takes some time for the parathyroid gland to start producing the hormone again. Because of the lack in parathyroid hormone, the blood calcium level suddenly drops, and produces the signs of eclampsia.

So, adequate amounts of calcium need to be given during pregnancy, but not enough to slow down the production of parathyroid hormone. This means calcium supplements are generally not recommended. Also, it is important for the calcium and phosphorus in the diet to be at the correct ratio of 1:1 (i.e.; 1 part calcium to 1 part phosphorus). Vitamin D must also be present in adequate amounts.

Once a dog has had milk fever, there is an excellent chance that she will also have it with future litters if preventive steps are not taken. Be sure to work closely with your veterinarian if your dog has had eclampsia in the past and is pregnant again. _

usually giving a bitch extra meals or putting on puppy food is more than enough for a bitch having a litter even with larger pups, its after these pups are feeding that the risks come into play, but as you said your bitch has already suffered this so different approach may be needed.

also just found this re green placentas,
_A wobbly newborn puppy in Alhambra, California stands out from its siblings in a way their owner is hard-pressed to explain. On November 4, the baby golden retriever was born green.

There are three other pups in the litter, all of which are the typical dirty blonde.

The green pup was named Wasabi, after the spicy green mustard served with Sushi. Incidentally, the vast majority of "wasabi" on the market is just ordinary white horseradish with added green food dye.

Skeptics said that the puppy had to be dyed green, but veterinarians say the green-stained fur is more common than one would think.

"A canine's placenta is green, and if a puppy stays in the womb too long after the placenta detaches, it can be temporarily stained green from extended contact with the placenta," said Stephanie Bairey, a veterinarian from Practical Pet Care. "It is almost always the last pup out who shows the color, which fades within a week.

This explains why Wasabi was the only pup from the litter that ended up with the unusual color. However, his hue is more vibrant than in most other cases, likely because he absorbed so much color from being left in the womb for a long time.

"Leaving a puppy in the placenta for a substantial period of time after it has detached can bring serious danger to the life of your dame and the pup," Bairey said. "The pup can easily die in the womb, killing the dame or giving her a serious case of gangrene."

Although this can happen, Wasabi and the rest of his family are all healthy.

The green tint is most likely to happen with animals that have light coats. The hair fibers are hollow and can pick up agents that color them from outside sources._

Mo


----------



## cockerspaniellisa

The liquid calcium specifies how much to give before whelping and it is a lot less. They produce these products for a reason and give you the exact dose and timing. My bitches are extremely healthy and none have ever gone to the vet except for check ups. None of them have had any ailments.



Lisa


----------



## fleurtess

I only have to give my bitch calcium in the last week of her pregnancy, if I don't she goes into eclampsia and needs a vets help very fast, the vet said for following litters I need to give her calcium one week before whelping day. This has worked for the last litter and she whelped with no problems.

Laura


----------



## cockerspaniellisa

Yes thats about the same as I do, However with large litters I give extra after whelping. I use collo-cal D as this has added vitamin D to help the absorbsion of the calcium.

Lisa
x


----------



## fleurtess

My vet has at last managed to obtain for me Collo-Cal-D, yet the vets where I lived before in Lincolnshire were handing it out with no problems at all. I wonder what has changed over the years? I also got some Nutri-drops from Vetmeds, expensive stuff but it works and can be given to bitches that are having a slow whelp.


----------



## cockerspaniellisa

get collo cal D and nutri drops next time from petmedsuk
Its a genuine pets pharmacy, by law vets now have to give you the option of writing you a prescription so if you like you can purchase the prescription drugs elsewhere as well. Petmeds can give you prescription drugs with a prescription.
Collo cal d and nutri drops however are non prescription and cheap on this site.
there are benefits to your dogs eating the placentas also, much like humans their iron levels can dip a bit and it certainly doesn't do any harm. I've given mine raw liver if they were a bit lethargic and the coat seemed less shiny, it works wonders on mine. My last bitch didn't lose any condition at all anywhere after her litter, coat was gleaming, not too thin, gums good colour. I had excellent advice off here which certainly helps as there always more to learn from other people experiances.
as dog owners know all dogs are different such as all humans are, some people sail through child birth and some don't. My vet said my bitch should not need more calcium, but she did need it, the litter was large and she only had 6 teets working. The vets advice was to bottle feed the pups so that my bitch didn't lack calcium, thats madness!
good luck to all on here with their pups
Lisa
xx


----------



## moboyd

The bitch loses out on the calcium when she is producing milk for the pups to feed, if you read my previous post about giving calcium before pups are born, if you are going to give calcium during pregnancy then you will NEED to continue to give it once the pups are born and she is feeding them because giving it during pregnancy tricks the body into thinking it dosnt have to produce it naturally so you have to supply it to the bitch while she is producing milk for the pups, many bitches that have large puppies or large litters need the calcium AFTER they are born. I have always given my girl Cal D after birth and while feeding the pups, I have never had to give it to her during pregnancy, and she produced some real whopper pups.

Mo


----------



## cockerspaniellisa

all bitches are different, some start lactating days before the pups are born, variations have to be made dependent on the bitch as just like us they are all different. I have to have iron tablets eveyday where as most people do not.

As I said my bitch had very little before the birth but she had to produce milk all the time because the pups were being rotated as they could not all feed at once, meaning she was permantly feeding. She was given extra calcium, exact dosage done by wieght and she didn't lose any condition at all, even through those circumstances. None of the pups were bottle fed, all big and healthy.
The medication clearly tells you when and how much to use. 
I was advised on here to rotate the pups and give my bitch calcium, my bitch is a picture of health and had no difficulties so I'm happy with the advice I recieved and will do exactly the same again.
Lisax


----------



## cockerspaniellisa

keep doing as your doing Laura, I'm doing the same as you and my bitch had no problems in the whelping either.
xx
Lisa


----------



## fleurtess

Thanks Lisa, I will be starting her calcium on 3rd March and will continue for one week after pups are born. She didn't lose any condition after having 5 large pups last time.


----------



## Avijit1965

Hi Mo,

I'm Avijit from India. Thanks for the splendid information. Have forwarded to few of my friends, Dog Lovers All of them.

One point which needs your advice please. The blood extracted in the article was 200 ml, whereas the amount of serum infused is 1 ml. Considering the physical condition of the bitch, post delivery, won't the 200 ml of blood extracted be on the higher side, when the actual requirement is only an ml of serum. 

rgds avijit


----------



## moboyd

Avijit1965 said:


> Hi Mo,
> 
> I'm Avijit from India. Thanks for the splendid information. Have forwarded to few of my friends, Dog Lovers All of them.
> 
> One point which needs your advice please. The blood extracted in the article was 200 ml, whereas the amount of serum infused is 1 ml. Considering the physical condition of the bitch, post delivery, won't the 200 ml of blood extracted be on the higher side, when the actual requirement is only an ml of serum.
> 
> rgds avijit


I am not an expert in the actual technical side of things , but beleive 200mls of blood does not produce much serum,? the blood does not actually need to come from the mother as far as I am aware, it can come from a dog that has been vaccinated fairly recently, so if you have another dog available then drawing the blood from that dog rather than the mother may be an option. but ideally it should be from mother. in my original post you will notice that EACH pup got about 1ml each I think there was 8 pups that were treated with the serum taken out of the 200 mls of blood.

Mo


----------



## Avijit1965

Hi Mo,

Thanks for your response. In India, we loose many pups because of this disease. 
Subsequent to your reply I had contacted one of my pathologist friend, who advised that as a thumb rule each 5 ml of blood can produce around 3 ml of Serum. Ideally then, 15 to 20 ml of blood would have served the purpose for the eight puppies. 
My question is, is there any other way of spunning the blood involved for this particular treatment, which may require higher quantity of blood for producing the serum! Requesting your help and advise from any of your friends knowledgeable on the issue, so that we can save some lives here also. Recently I lost one of my Golden Retriever pups because of this disease, which compelled me to dig out information on addressing the issue.

rgds avijit


----------



## moboyd

As I was not personally involved in this and only relating the information, You may be best contacting the vets at Swanbridge, or the actual breeder involved in this, their details are below, they should be able to provide you with all the technical information as it was they were the vets involved. hope this helps.
Swanbridge Veterinary Hospital
Tranby Lane
Swanland
HU14 3NG
T: 01482 633888
F: 01482 634576
mailto:[email protected]

breeder
Anne Marie Brannon 
Telephone: 07768965304 
Lincolnshire 
Barton-upon-Humber 
or go to her champdog page where there is a contact via email.
Castlestaff

Mo


----------



## Avijit1965

Thanx Mo. Would definitely seek the advice and convey to you also.

Thanx again.... avijit


----------



## YorkiesandJRTS<3

This is so good to know a friend of mine lost three puppies to fading puppy syndrome which was devestating wish i had known about this sooner, however i now have my own litter due any day now and 'touch wood' if the problem arises, i will be prepared. Extremely grateful for this thread, thankyou.


----------



## ghengis

wow im sitting here with tears in my eyes what a story wish i had found this site sooner may of saved enzo's life 

never mind if it was meant to be it would but is stored away for future reference:thumbup:


----------



## fleurtess

Wonderful to know that there is help out there for FPS. I know that I dread to come across it again. This article should be sent to all the dog papers and magazines so that everyone knows there is help out there. 

Excellent article, thank you

Laura


----------



## AleksyDorota

Assuming you have checked for and eliminated any possible congential defects that may be the cause, I would continue the subcutaneous hydration and karo syrup along with warming. They may also need to be tube fed during this time instead of relying on nursing. Have your vet discuss tube feeding techniques with you.


----------



## Blondie

FPS is normally associated with Canine Herpes and I attended a Seminar a couple of years ago, given by the manufacturers of a vaccine (for the bitch only) to prevent this. I will have to dig out my info and add it to this thread, but menawhile, one thing I do remember from the Seminar is that if CH is present in one or more pups, one way of pups recovering before they even rpesent with symptoms, (because symptoms can take a while a to show, and when they do it can be too late to save pup) is to make sure the area where the newborn pups are is at least 83 degrees in temperature - it the one thing that sticks in my mind and I always, always make sure my pups are toasty and warm, maintaining this temp can even save the majority of pups if they do present with this terrible affliction.


----------



## Ambie

Hello
My name is Anne-Marie Brannon and I wrote the original article which I have attached below.
If I can be of any help to anyone please feel free to phone me on 01469 531147.

New Hope For Fading Puppy Syndrome

We would like to share with you our recent experience with our first litter of Dogue De Bordeaux puppies. 

Our Dogue bitch Ella had been fit and healthy throughout her pregnancy and was due to whelp. On the Thursday I noticed she had been panting heavily although her temperature had not yet dropped. I thought it best to get her checked over by our local vet. On examination he was tempted to start her with Oxytocin but did not as due to her size was unable to feel whether her cervix was fully dilated, however he did say he thought she was on the way.

On the Friday lunchtime her temperature did drop and the usual nesting and panting began. When by Saturday lunch time (24 hours after temp. drop) she was showing no signs of contracting I called out our local vet. He said she was not in the First Stage of labour, which I am sure all of you breeders will agree temp. drop, nesting and heavy panting is the first stage, and merely gave her a diluted calcium injection as he thought she could be showing mild signs of Eclampsia. Off he went leaving me with a very distressed bitch now getting very exhausted. Before leaving he told me to leave her alone to let her get on with it, something I would never do incase of complications.

At about 10.00pm I again called the vet out as there were still no signs of straining. He came out and this time said he thought there were "slight" signs my bitch was in labour and gave her a small injection of the much needed Oxytocin.

After about an hour and a half the first puppy was born. Puppies were born throughout the night in total a litter of nine. Though this may seem a large litter it is not for Bordeaux. From this litter of nine five were born dead. I managed to get four breathing again but sadly the little dog could not be saved. Out of this litter of nine many were born with no sack and no placenta attached. All signs my bitch had gone over her dates and should have been induced sooner.

Next day Ella was still exhausted. She was off her food and it was as much as I could do to get her to drink. Again I called out the vet. He gave her more Oxytocin to "clear her out" and checked the pups stating they were all fine.

On the Sunday lunch time I went out to the puppies, as I had been doing in half hourly intervals, and sadly a little bitch puppy was pushed away from the others. On checking her and trying to revive her she was dead, maybe with Ella being so tired and being so big she may have crushed the pup.

By tea time another little dog puppy had been pushed aside. He was still alive though very weak. Throughout the night I bottle fed him with Lactol at two hourly intervals and he seemed to be doing OK. Sadly by Monday morning he had taken a turn for the worse. I took him to the vets where he was put to sleep as he was loosing mucus and blood from his nose and mouth.

This was heartbreaking I had lost three puppies from this litter already. Having no confidence by now in my local vet I contacted Swanbridge Veterinary Hospital in Hull. One of their vets called to visit as I had noticed the pups not seeming to be gaining weight. When the vet came she told me Ella had stopped producing milk and ALL the remaining pups would need to be hand reared. This was devastating news as I know of the low survival rates and increased risks to hand reared pups. Ella was given anti-biotics and more oxytocin injections and we monitored her closely.

The puppies meantime were brought inside and kept nice and warm. They were bottle fed every two hours and helped go to the toilet. By the time I had finished feeding the last puppy it was time for the first pup to be fed again. They were doing really well and though dropping on my feet with tiredness it all seemed so worth it as it was saving these helpless little bundles.

Sadly at the age of two weeks my biggest bitch puppy refused to suck her bottle. She had also gone very floppy. I took her straight to our local vet, though not impressed with this vet this puppy need urgent treatment. When we got there he did not really give any explanation as to what it was just that it was an infection and I should commence tube feeding, which I did. I had never experienced fading puppy syndrome so was not aware of any of the signs from past experiences. Sadly this bitch seemed to get worse and worse. I took her back to the vet who gave her another anti-biotic injection and sent her home. The next day I took her along with the rest of the litter to Swanbridge to be checked over.

Whilst there I was given the sad news that she had got Fading Puppy Syndrome and had gone too far to even attempt to save. The kindest thing was to put her to sleep and out of her pain. I was told that FPS could be caused by viral infections such as E-Coli and Herpes virus. Anti-biotics will not cure the FPS just help prevent any secondary infections. As my puppies had not received their mother's milk they were even more at risk as they had NO anti-bodies to fight these awful infections.

On checking the litter the vet thought that the two dogs were showing early symptoms so they were kept there in isolation and given anti-biotics to support them. The only cure would be for them to fight the infections themselves. After a day they seemed to have picked up and came home. By which time another of the pups had shown the same signs. I took her straight to the vets but after a day's fight she also needed to be put to sleep peacefully. By this time the two dogs had again took a turn for the worse and also had to go back in the vet hospital. As you can imagine we were absolutely devastated, these little pups we had become so attached to and worked so hard to save were now dropping one by one.

Another bitch then needed to go in as she also was showing signs. All this happened over a period of about four days, with lack of sleep it is hard to remember exactly.

I spoke to a vet at Swanbridge and asked for their honest opinion, was I going to loose them all? To my sorrow the reply was "There is a good chance as the anti-biotics are not killing the cause of this infection" My heart sank, did I give up now and save any further suffering and ask they all be put to sleep? I could not do that yet!

I came home and searched and searched the Internet. My search was for articles related to Fading Puppy Syndrome. It seemed to be every article I read gave the same sorry ending and confirmed what the vet had said anti-biotics could only support the puppy and help against secondary infections.

Then finally I read an article that mentioned something none of the others had "Plasma Transfusion" I read and read over this short article. I then phoned the vet where by now all four remaining puppies were. I told him what I had found. His reply was that it was done in horses but not known in dogs. The idea of this plasma transfusion - preferably from a recently vaccinated dog - was to actually inject anti-bodies into the puppy. This is what they desperately needed to fight these horrible cruel infections. Much discussion with the vet began. He could offer no guarantees it would work but what had I or the pups to loose as they would have died anyway.

Claude - the puppies' father - had by chance received his booster vaccination the week previously. He was the ideal donor. Off I went to Swanbridge with him and explained to him he was his babies only hope, I am sure he understood!

On arrival Claude and I went to theatre. He let the vet take huge tubes of blood without any anaesthetic. I had to leave Claude there incase more blood was required. The blood was spun down using a centrifuge as only the white cells are required as they contain the anti-bodies.

Carefully, several mls. of this plasma were injected into the tiny little puppies' legs. All we could do now was wait........

In what seemed to be only a few hours the improvement was visible. They had the desire to suckle again, they had perked up and were crying for their food. They were moving around and nuzzling up to each other. The same day I brought the two bitches home. The two dogs needed to stay in to receive anti-biotics as an added support as they had developed pneumonia also a few days earlier. However, the next day they too came home. The vets were over the moon and so was I.

Whilst home until they were three weeks I tube fed them to prevent them inhaling any milk whilst sucking and making the pneumonia any worse. A course of anti-biotics was given to them all for extra support. Those anti-bodies had got straight to work and attacked those awful killer viruses.
My puppies were weaned at three weeks and were the easiest litter I have ever had to wean. They piled on the pounds and were behaving as any other puppy would. Play fighting, running around and of course messing everywhere!
Three of them have gone to wonderful homes and though not our original intention to keep one for ourselves we did, as after all that we had been through with them I could not let them all go!

I am so grateful to all the vets at Swanbridge firstly for all of their hard work and secondly for listening to my idea and being prepared to give it a shot.

On speaking to them they have said in a similar situation they would not hesitate doing a "Plasma Transfusion".

As for us, if ever we had a litter which received no mothers milk then even BEFORE any symptoms of FPS were shown we would get a plasma transfusion done to give those puppies at least some anti-bodies to fight infections. If ever we had a litter showing the first signs of FPS we would do the same. We would not give this horrible syndrome the chance to get to work on our puppies.

As far as I know this is the first time this has been done in this country as I called around several vets and like Swanbridge they had heard of it in horses but not dogs. I do understand it would need to be proven in hundreds of other cases to become a recognised cure but I am convinced. My litter was dying before me, nothing was saving them and they were really close to death. If it can save them then a puppy in the early stages of FPS would stand an even better chance.

I know I am writing this for all breed owners but FPS is the same in any breed and if my experience can help and prevent any of you going through the same heartache as we did then my time taken writing this article will have been well worthwhile.

If you are faced with this situation and need any further information, you are most welcome to contact us on 07772606264. 

Likewise if you are faced with this situation and your puppies do receive a Plasma Transfusion please let me know the outcome. As the vet said there are no guarantees, but if the pups are dying anyway what is there to loose?

Since writing the above article Swanbridge Vets have carried out this treatment on another of our puppies and also a litter of German Shepherds and Neapolitan Mastiffs all with the same success so hopefully it will soon become more known and save many more puppies lives.

Anne-Marie and Phil Brannon (Castlestaff Staffordshire Bull Terriers)


----------



## moboyd

Ann Maria I posted the first link on this thread, I want to thank you so much for writing the article, and giving some breeders hope.

Mo


----------



## Quintinerion

A normal puppy will sleep most of the time until it is 3-4 weeks of age. Most puppies will suckle, sleep and may crawl over each other during the first 2-3 weeks. If a pup does not do this it should be carefully examined. Most new born puppies up to 3-4 days of age, will curl up when placed belly up on the palm of the hand. After this time and up until about 3 weeks of age, a healthy puppy will stretch out when picked up and lift its legs up. Any puppy that does not show this response, should be treated as being abnormal, or having some sort of nervous condition, or likely to have "fading puppy syndrome".


----------



## duqropl

Nice article. My puppy is 4 months old and always fading. This information will work for my puppy.


----------



## BayleyAngels

I know of someone who did exactly this with a litter of shnausers and had the same success !!

One minute she had puppys literally on deaths door and the next they were all happy and thriving !!

All pups survived and have done well as yourng adult dogs


----------



## albing07

The first few weeks of a puppy's life are crucial. Puppies are fragile and they rely completely on their mother for nutrition as well as social requirements. Vets seem unable to offer a concrete explanation for fading puppy syndrome and it is fairly common in all breeds. Thanks for sharing the informative post.
Regards,
dog food online


----------



## carenberg

Is fading puppy syndrome common?


----------



## russelgrane

Really wonderful information has been shared. I have inquired about this few days ago on the internet, when I saw all the stuff I thought this can be done with my dog too, but then he was getting down day by day. He started becoming lazy and became like a pig.


----------



## Rottiemama

Thank you so much for sharing your experience along with all the heartbreak that must have come with it.
This information is so very precious and valuable - here in South Africa I have heard nothing of this at all and as seen by your post, it can and DOES save puppy lives.


----------



## Alstonbirks

What can you do for puppies suffering from fading puppy syndrome?


----------



## master groomer

i have never herd of this method however we have delt with fading puppy quite easy with the use of a saline injection behind the neck of about 10 ml and used a much better feeding mix than any vet can offer, mix about 400 ml of warmed goats milk with 1 or 2 egg yolks and a 1/2 a tablespoon glucose or even golden syrup . that's for energy and you will see a remarkable improvement within minutes not hours or days ,if the pup is so tired that they wont latch on rub some syrup on the tongue and you will find that is usually enough to get them going some times the feed is all that is needed to get them started with out the need for ringers/saline injection are for dehydrated pup's and you can judge this by pinching the scruff and if it stays up in the fold of your pinch that pups is suffering from dehydration and that is the main cause of fading puppy sydrome
hope this will help some one


----------



## moboyd

Read the begining of this thread.


----------



## Hopper

Extremely informative and detailed information thanks so much... I've had this happen to us and it's super frustrating...


----------



## peterscot423

i too interested in fading puppy.


----------



## Cigano

Very interesting first post on this thread , over the years i have seen my fair share of pups die with this, never had one yet tho show the symptoms of it then pull through .
Most of what i have tried with vets/re hydration etc never worked , but your never to old or to wise to learn if something does work are ya


----------



## saimgee123

Interesting post. These tips are so good and knowledgeable about the fading puppy. I have not much experience about the dogs so this post is quiet helpful for me to learn something new. Thanks.


----------



## Kellys

Waow. That sounds brilliant. Something like this has the potential to save a lot of lives. Very nice to be able to come to a forum like this and share info.


----------

